# Berlin 2010 by Rascian



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Wonderful. I can feel the winter spirit of Berlin. I have neber been to Berlin but I'm more than sure I would absolutely love it.


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

Some more...


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

:bow::drool: Thank you. I'll be there the end of March. I can't wait! :banana:


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

These are wonderful photos of Berlin, a city rising from the ashes.
Please post more when you can.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Darryl said:


> :bow::drool: Thank you. I'll be there the end of March. I can't wait! :banana:


Are you gonna live there or just visiting?

I really can't remember Berlin with so much snow... maybe because I was in the city from the end of the winter until the end of the summer, so temperatures were starting to climb. Great pictures anyway, they give me a complete different image of the one I have from the city.


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

schmidt said:


> Are you gonna live there or just visiting?
> 
> I really can't remember Berlin with so much snow... maybe because I was in the city from the end of the winter until the end of the summer, so temperatures were starting to climb. Great pictures anyway, they give me a complete different image of the one I have from the city.


Just visiting, unfortunately  I wish I were moving there. 

My mom and I will be visiting my brother who moved to Berlin from NYC (with his girlfriend) to go to graduate school there. 

We'll be going to Hamburg for maybe just one night as well, just to see it real quick. I hope the weather isn't terrible, but I won't get my hopes up too much. I'm hoping there will be signs of spring (we'll be there till April 4th).


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Gorgeous photos again! And fantastic compositions. kay:


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

these are indeed gorgeos pictures :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Сталин (Dec 29, 2011)

Benonie said:


> Great pics! But you have to turn the third photo (East side gallery) a 90°..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Upside down German Jew flag lol true. They are great pictures you have there.


----------

